# Halloween Jokes



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Halloween everybody !

Why are demons and ghouls always hanging out together ?
That's because demons are a ghoul's best friend !

What do you get when you take the insides out of a hot dog ?
A hollow weenie !

What do you call a witch who lives at the beach ?
A sandwich ! 

Why did the witch go on a diet ?
That's because she wanted to keep her ghoulish figure !





:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

